#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Resources >  >  [ARTICLE] What keeps you from initiating an idea?

## harshanas

Most of us have ideas to initiate businesses, startups, apps etc but one small thing keeps us away from starting and that is the so called _doubt_. In the below link Jump Sri Lanka talks about the doubt and how to get rid off from it and start your own thing..




> Link to the article - Click Here

----------


## Medusa

Thank you harshanas it's very nice tips.

----------


## harshanas

> Thank you harshanas it's very nice tips.


You're welcome Premisha  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> Most of us have ideas to initiate businesses, startups, apps etc but one small thing keeps us away from starting and that is the so called _doubt_. In the below link Jump Sri Lanka talks about the doubt and how to get rid off from it and start your own thing..


 Thank you for sharing, really helpful tips.
In my opinion not only self doubt ,fear of failure also stopping us to initiate our ideas and goals.
Here are the five ways to overcome your fear of failures

----------


## Ritika

sometimes people fear about what others might think. Whether their ideas will be appreciate by others or whether it is a right idea to a problem.

----------


## Moana

> Most of us have ideas to initiate businesses, startups, apps etc but one small thing keeps us away from starting and that is the so called _doubt_. In the below link Jump Sri Lanka talks about the doubt and how to get rid off from it and start your own thing..


''OUR MIND IS OUR VILLAIN'' Thanks for those tips which were really helpful

----------

